# Vacmaster 360



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2020)

Does anyone own this specific model ? It takes the place of the 350 & 380. It is still out until middle of January.
I'm in the market for a different commercial unit. Have 4 that I have done some research on and kinda undecided. No particular order but all close to $300 range.
Vacmaster 360 - New to the market yet ( unproven).  Like that it could do 16"
Cabelas commercial - has a lockdown handle for vacuum
Weston Pro 1100 - most suction power of all. Looks like have to push down on ( rather hard) to                                                 close lid.
LEM 500 -  not crazy about the additional add-on roll holder.

Any opinions, your experiences,  good , bad,  pluses,  minus of any of the above ? Or something that I have overlooked.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

I have an older VM pro

A workhorse


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2020)

Following. I may be in the market for a better sealer than my old trust Foodsaver.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 12, 2020)

I had the opportunity to order the roll holder when I purchased the MaxVac 1088 as an option and declined.  I just did not like it, even though it could be removed  for storage or whatever.  You are wise to wait for something you will be happy with.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Does anyone own this specific model ? It takes the place of the 350 & 380. It is still out until middle of January.
> I'm in the market for a different commercial unit. Have 4 that I have done some research on and kinda undecided. No particular order but all close to $300 range.
> Vacmaster 360 - New to the market yet ( unproven).  Like that it could do 16"
> Cabelas commercial - has a lockdown handle for vacuum
> ...



I own and use the Weston Pro 2100 and no complaints.  I live without the roll holder and cutter because it is way more better, more efficient and cost effective for me to buy the 8x12 quart size bags rather than cut bags.  I still have a big 15"x 50 foot roll that I can cut for big items but it is rarely used unless I need to seal a whole brisket, ribs, or pork butt.

I bought my parents the Weston Pro 1100 and they don't use it much so I can't talk to it's longevity or how it stands up to a lot of usage.  I can tell you that it does suck and seal.

After helping them with it and using it with them I personally wouldnt buy another one based SOLELY on the fact that the lid shut mechanism gets in the way.  They built this mechanism to help lock and hold down pressure as it is sucking and sealing BUT it gets in the freakin way of easily closing the lid down hahaha.  So this feature that is supposed to help just creates a different problem.
Another Con for the Weston 1100 is that I don't think it can do 15" bags.

If you want to go with the Weston 2100 or 2300 I would say go for it.  I think though that at the price point you are working with that.

I would recommend you go with something that is tried and true if you can find it.  Vac Sealers are one of those items that you can't just guess on.  Outside of a few good ones all others are just trash and fail completely and forever in within like 8 months or 10 good usages :(


----------



## olaf (Dec 13, 2020)

I have the vacmaster pro380 it does as well as any other, I also have bad luck with vacuum sealers as they never last very long but I've had two good years with this model. The occasional need for a 15 in. bag, 50 ft. roll holder are nice, the wide seal (I believe it is 5 mm) works a little better than the narrow one that others use. The amount of vacuum pulled is adjustable and quite strong, bones always poke through the bag. Sometimes I have problems with getting it to pull a complete vacuum so I have to stop reposition the bag or hold the lid down differently. Twice the vacuum did not release and I had two turn it off and on but overall I like this model.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 13, 2020)

I have an older Vacmaster Pro and as has been said they are workhorses and we use it a lot. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a new model from them they have come out with enough new models to know they have quality stuff. 
I haven't used a Weston sealer but do have a meat tenderizer that was made by them and have used it for over 15 years. I have friends that have other Weston products and they all seem to like them so no doubt they make quality products.
I have a LEM grinder that is 15-20 years old and has ground a lot of meat over the years with no problems but they changed models about 3-4 months after I got mine then they started coming out with all the different attachments but of course they didn't fit the "older" models and they didn't bother to make any to fit those "older" models. I haven't bought anything LEM since then. 
Cabelas seems to change models of sealers they sell quite often so I have no idea of what they are selling now. Personally I don't miss the lid locks that the older models had.
We also use the premade bags it's easier and it's like half the work for the machine. We also keep a roll or two of the bags to make them for the stuff that doesn't fit the premade ones.
All that said I personally would narrow it down to the Vacmaster and the Weston then figure out which one I liked the best based on stuff like machine size, warranty, features, and price.
Good luck with whichever one you choose and let us know which one you get and how well it performs.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a Vacmaster 350 that I've had for 3 years and am very happy with it. No issues so far.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 13, 2020)

Very good insight, please keep them coming.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2020)

I have the Lem 500. It has been a very good sealer. Vacuums quick and seals tight. With this covid thing going on. I have probably 300 seals done with it. All without a problem. And it is fan cooled so you can do up to 450 seals nonstop.
Here's the review I did on it.

LEM MaxVac 500 review | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! 

And I agree about the roll dispenser. And thankfully it is removable. I only use premade bags most of the time anyway.
I would recommend this unit without a problem.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks Steve, I did check out that review. That is what put that unit in the running.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a VacMaster Pro380.
IMHO the 16” sealing bar and the ability to use the 15” bags is worth the extra few bucks. I use the 15” bags quite often, most often when curing a big piece of meat, or buying a bunch of Prime rib roasts at Christmas when they are on sale for $5.99 lb. I have a huge brisket in one now, because my Canadian neighbor loves Montreal smoked meat. He has it sent to him from Canada & I want to give him a Christmas gift that will be as good as the MSM he gets from Canada. I’m hoping, but he is a real picky eater. If he likes this, then I will be absolutely amazed!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> IMHO the 16” sealing bar and the ability to use the 15” bags is worth the extra few bucks


Thanks Al.  Kinda leaning this way with whichever brand I go with. The unproven 360, I have some concerns yet.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 15, 2020)

Finally made the decision to go with the Vacmaster 360. Like the idea of 16" seal bar, pulse , and marinate options. Mid to late January is expected date. I'm sure my old Foodsaver will make the trip until then. Just can't do rapid fire seals, otherwise works ok yet.
Thanks everyone, your input was appreciated.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone know when the release date for this is?  I preordered one as well and am curious.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't ned one but I too have been wondering when it will actually debut.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 12, 2021)

says mid feb. but im antsy


----------



## robrpb (Feb 13, 2021)

I also have ordered a Vacmaster 360 and I am hoping they arrive soon.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2021)

Mine has been ordered and told initially  late Jan. I see on the site now it is late February. As long as they get it right.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Well I just noticed it now says mid March..........  I don't know if that is on new orders or previous orders.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 26, 2021)

So got mine today!   Played with it for a bit.  I like the duel seals.  I tried the different modes and seems like it doesnt seal very well on low vac at all.  I guess you have to press down really hard to get low vac seals?  Im used to my cheap POS sealer, it makes good seals with no vacuum needed.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 26, 2021)

It is not uncommon to have to apply some pressure to seal a custom sized bag you are making.  Also, you may need to apply a little pressure until the vacuum has pulled the air from the chamber and then starts vacuuming the air out of the bag.  I guess it depends upon the weight of the lid  and alignment.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 26, 2021)

rbnice1 said:


> So got mine today!


LUCKY . . . just kidding. Still patiently waiting!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 27, 2021)

Mine just arrived today. She's a beauty Clark. Not as convenient as my food saver but vac's nicely and the seal strip is twice as wide.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 27, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Mine just arrived today. She's a beauty Clark. Not as convenient as my food saver but vac's nicely and the seal strip is twice as wide.



Did yours come with a extra gasket in the roll holder area?  If so any ideas what its for?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 27, 2021)

A freebie?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2021)

The lid on these don't latch? That sounds like a bit of a inconvenience.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 28, 2021)

old sarge said:


> A freebie?



Doubt it...  it doesnt match any gasket that I see.....


----------



## old sarge (Feb 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> The lid on these don't latch? That sounds like a bit of a inconvenience.



No, they don't.  The vacuum on these larger units should be sufficient to pull the lid tight with only minimal pushing down on the lid. Once you see the bag collapsing just leave the lid alone.

Short test video:


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 28, 2021)

rbnice1 said:


> Did yours come with a extra gasket in the roll holder area?  If so any ideas what its for?


It did. It's a replacement. For either top or bottom.


Steve H said:


> The lid on these don't latch? That sounds like a bit of a inconvenience.


It kinda is. You have to wait until most of the air is vacuumed out of the bag before it will hold itself down.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Have you tried it on low vac or moist food?  cause mine wouldnt hold the lid on those settings during testing.


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2021)

rbnice1 said:


> Have you tried it on low vac or moist food?  cause mine wouldnt hold the lid on those settings during testing.


Have you tried the vacmaster bags? I have the pro 380 and the vacmaster bags seem to work a little better than others. We don't have the low vac option just have to hit the manual seal button at the precise moment.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 28, 2021)

yea I was using there 8" roll for testing.  That said it is brand new so the seal is pretty stiff.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 7, 2021)

So, how are the new 360's working out?


----------



## rbnice1 (Apr 30, 2021)

So after using it for a few months.  I have to say the more I use it the more I like it!  The double seal with 1 seal is awsome.  Being able to make 2 - 6" bags at the same time is great as well.  Vac sealing food  2 bags at once works, but I don't know that I trust it since a lot of what I'm sealing and freezing ends up in my sous vide.

I must be really dumb cause it took me like 10-12 bags before I realized I didnt have to shove the bag all the way up into the vacuum chamber to seal so sealing 1 side of a bag thats open on both sides was easy and works great.

Time will tell if its still working great after a few years.


----------

